# talbot express R450 beige 1987 paint code needed



## doug_ (Oct 23, 2006)

hi all
i need the paint code as mine is not readable. i was told the coachbuilt beige is different to the van type beige.
i have pm'd oldskool as he has a similar one.
the only one i can find is colorado beige.

any help?

thanks,
doug.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Doug,

I matched my beige colour at Halfords; I recollect that it was called 'Peugot Messager' 

I still have the remmants in an aerosol, the (Halfords) code on the can is 687178.

At that time Halfords would mix and bottle paint, but I don't think they still do, however they may be able to order it in


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

doug_ said:


> hi all i need the paint code as mine is not readable. i was told the coachbuilt beige is different to the van type beige.
> doug.


Hi Doug

Paint code for mine is...

Beige Tropico
Code 283/F

Also on the the plate is

'Per ritocchi e riverniciature' (what ever that means 8O I'm sure Russell will translate)


----------



## doug_ (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks guys

very much apreciated, i need to respray the whole cab due to vast amounts of rust.

cheers,
doug.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Doug

From experience, take lots of photo's before you do the work for a before and after album.

This is something I genuinely regret not doing


----------



## doug_ (Oct 23, 2006)

it looks a right state at the moment what with welding burns and greasy hand prints but i will take some pics and post them when i have it finished.
hopefully you will see a big difference.

doug.


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Talbot Paint*

Hi Doug,

My 1990 Talbot Auto Sleeper Rambler says Tropico Beige as well.....

But when I had some cans mixed after replacing the front wheel arches...

Guess what it doesn't match... no where near. I'm told that sometimes the label is wrong.. It certainly is with mine. The Paint didn't match. And its not because it is faded as it is always well polished...and didn't match inside door shuts etc either.....

Some one on here gave me a list of possible paint colours from the Autosleeper website. As I have to replace the left hand wheel arch this year I will try to get a better match........

I think I should save for a full respray... I fancy Silver...

Daniel.

And the stripes need repainting and.... and... and......


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Doug if you have some paint chips or something that you can remove that is painted a professional car paint supply shop (check Yellow Pages or ask your local sprayshop where they get their paint) will mix paint to match that way you'll have a match all round as paint fades. Failing that take the vehicle and get them to match it on site - they'll take about half an hour and supply the correct paint and as much as you want. They can even put it into an aerosol can for you.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
the translation is :

for touching up and for respray

saluti
eddied


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Evening all
I've got a 1993 Talbot Express and had some paint made up at halfords a couple of weeks ago. It cost £7 for a reasonable sized bottle. I had a problem getting the colour for the Talbot ready made but these vans are "sevels" and there was an equivalent paint for Fiat's and Peugeot's but the names were different. The plate under the bonnet had three names on it, one for each of the "sevels". I could have bought the fiat one off the shelf if I'd known, but the Talbot one was out of production. When he was mixing the paint I asked him to check the ingredients for the Fiat colour and it was identical.
Regards Patman


----------

